
Serial coms on Windows 10 with WSL1 TTY devices, Windows Terminal and minicom - shanselman
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/ConnectToADeviceOverSerialCOMPortOnWindows10WithWSL1TTYDevicesWithWindowsTerminalAndMinicom.aspx
======
joezydeco
Holy crap, this is insane. Just install PuTTY. Minicom is great if you’re on a
Linux box but making all these gyrations to get a less capable terminal on
Win10 isn’t worth it.

PuTTY:
[https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/](https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/)

~~~
shanselman
The blog post is being specific, but to be clear, there was zero effort here
for me. I have WSL already. I apt install minicom, and I was done.

This writeup is for someone without WSL.

------
dekhn
apt install python3-serial python -m miniterm COM11 115200

